

Facebook lesson: Who Owns the Concept if No One Signs the Papers? - nickb
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/08/12/business/yourmoney/12stream.html?ex=1344571200&en=179209e09854b8a8&ei=5088&partner=rssnyt&emc=rss

======
vlad
Ah, since they're both twins, you only need to show one of the ConnectU
brothers in the article...

